
WeWork from Home Now - alexis2b
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bradthomas/2020/04/15/wework-from-home-now/
======
alexis2b
Maybe a counterpoint to the article conclusion (for the longer term). With the
Covid crisis many companies discovered the benefits of remote working (or at
least the lack of all the negative aspects they were fearing). My bet is that
many more companies will adopt remote and distributed teams, which could be
bullish in the long run for co-working facilities.

